# Node computer/ wheel size



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

On your bike computer with regards to wheel size. Do you enter the standard 700/23c wheel size or do you take a rollout distance and use that for your wheel size entry? I used the rollout number. Sitting on the bike, with the tires properly inflated, and 2 different people taking the measurement 3 different times. I came up with exactly 82 inches or 2082.8mm. I rounded up to 2083mm and entered this into the computer as a custom wheel size.

Problem is this. On a ride today, my buddies Garmin 305 was showing 11.8 miles at the turn point and my Bontrager Node computer was showing 11.4 miles. I drove the route and the cars odometer confirmed the 305 was correct at 11.8 miles. Not a huge deal on a short ride but almost a 4 mile discrepency on a century.

Any Node users having similar results? Anyone using a different computer that comes up with a different rollout number for entry into their computer?

thanks


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine has been accurate using the 700x23 setting.


----------

